# Vega 56 Kühlung



## donfearless (20. Mai 2019)

*Vega 56 Kühlung*

Moin Moin,

ich habe bisher noch nie irgendwas mit Wasser gekühlt, bn also etwas Planlos.

Ich habe eine 8GB MSI Radeon RX Vega 56 AIR BOOST 8G OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16  ( 8GB MSI Radeon RX Vega 56 AIR BOOST 8G OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de )

Da der Lüfter doch recht laut wird sehe  ich mich gerade nach einer Alternative um.  
Es gibt da wohl den Eiswolf als AiO Lösung.  Oder den Morpheus Vega als Luftkühler.
Bei beiden werden wohl die Spannungswandler passiv gekühlt. Gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit diese aktiv mitzukühlen? 

Vielen Dank und Grüße


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Vega 56 Kühlung*

Nur mit einer echten Wakü


----------



## donfearless (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Vega 56 Kühlung*

Wie würde die den aussehen müssen damit ich alles kühlen kann?


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Vega 56 Kühlung*

Alles, wie CPU und Grafikkarte? 
Der passende Kühler wäre z.b. der EK Water Blocks EK-FC Radeon Vega RGB - Nickel
brauchst halt Pumpe, Radiatoren, Schläuche, Anschlüsse...wäre halt n dickes Projekt.


----------



## SaPass (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Vega 56 Kühlung*

Wie wäre es mit Undervolting? Das reduziert die Leistungsaufnahme der Grafikkarte, ergo muss auch weniger gekühlt werden. Der Lüfter bleibt leiser.

Alternativ, falls du die Grafikkarte gerade erst gekauft: Zurückgeben und sich für ein anderes Modell mit leiserem Lüfter entscheiden.


----------



## donfearless (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Vega 56 Kühlung*

Zurück geben ist vorbei denke ich... Januar 19 gekauft.

Wasserkühlung für die Karte wäre schön spannend.
Ich habe außerdem einen Ryzen 2600 am Start. 
Bei einer Custom kann man den ja auch gleich Reinhäkeln....
Ich bin da noch unschlüssig ob sich das ganze lohnt...


----------



## donfearless (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Vega 56 Kühlung*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Alles, wie CPU und Grafikkarte?
> Der passende Kühler wäre z.b. der EK Water Blocks EK-FC Radeon Vega RGB - Nickel
> brauchst halt Pumpe, Radiatoren, Schläuche, Anschlüsse...wäre halt n dickes Projekt.



Da steht immer Referenzdesign.... Woher weiß ich ob ich das habe?


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Vega 56 Kühlung*

CoolingConfigurator.com


----------



## drstoecker (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Vega 56 Kühlung*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Alles, wie CPU und Grafikkarte?
> Der passende Kühler wäre z.b. der EK Water Blocks EK-FC Radeon Vega RGB - Nickel
> brauchst halt Pumpe, Radiatoren, Schläuche, Anschlüsse...wäre halt n dickes Projekt.


Das geht auch viel günstiger, eine eisbaer für die cpu + wasserblock irgendwas vllt auch bei AliExpress günstig, dazu noch 2 Extensions und ne Flasche Eiswasser und fertig bist du. Kosten werden so bei rund 200€ liegen für komplett.


----------



## donfearless (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Vega 56 Kühlung*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Das geht auch viel günstiger, eine eisbaer für die cpu + wasserblock irgendwas vllt auch bei AliExpress günstig, dazu noch 2 Extensions und ne Flasche Eiswasser und fertig bist du. Kosten werden so bei rund 200€ liegen für komplett.



Was für ein Block wäre dann auf der GraKa?


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Vega 56 Kühlung*

Die Eisbaer (sofern man die DC-LT überhaupt haben möchte) fängt bei nem GPU Kühler schon langsam das krükeln an, wenn dann noch n weiterer Radi in Spiel kommt wirds eng.


----------



## drstoecker (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Vega 56 Kühlung*



donfearless schrieb:


> Was für ein Block wäre dann auf der GraKa?


Zb diesen hier
€ 63,16  6％ Rabatt | Bykski Volle Abdeckung GPU Wasser Block Für AMD Radeon Vega 56/64 Gründer Edition Für Sapphire XFX Dataland Grafikkarte
AliExpress

oder was gebrauchtes von irgendwo her.


----------



## gekipptesBit (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Vega 56 Kühlung*

Wenn ich so einen Brüller hätte würde ich an der Taktschraube drehen.
Undervolten bringt so 3-7 Grad weniger.
Untertakten auf etwa 1500Mhz so 10 Grad und mehr.
Wenn du eine Wasserkühlung einsetzt achte darauf das sie warme Luft hinten oder oben rausbläst und nicht erst über Grafikkarte und CPU im Inneren alles verteilt.


----------



## donfearless (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Vega 56 Kühlung*

Wenn ich für die GraKa einen Fullcover habe, macht es dann nicht Sinn die kalte Luft von außerhalb des Gehäuses anzusaugen?
Wenn ich den Radiator unter den Deckel montiere, würde ich doch die wärmere Gehäuseluft nehmen.


----------



## gekipptesBit (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Vega 56 Kühlung*



donfearless schrieb:


> Wenn ich für die GraKa einen Fullcover habe, macht es dann nicht Sinn die kalte Luft von außerhalb des Gehäuses anzusaugen?
> Wenn ich den Radiator unter den Deckel montiere, würde ich doch die wärmere Gehäuseluft nehmen.


Kann man so machen und die warme Radiatorluft über Grafikkarte, Ram, Chipsatz und CPU pusten lassen oder alles austesten.
Es gibt sogar Empfehlungen die Luft hinten einzusaugen und vorne rauszublasen.


----------



## Ace (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Vega 56 Kühlung*

wenn es nur die Vega sein sollte,schau ob deine Karte dabei ist, die kühlt sehr gut

Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD RX Vega M01 - Black | -- NEUE PRODUKTE -- | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company


----------



## donfearless (21. Mai 2019)

*AW: Vega 56 Kühlung*



Ace schrieb:


> wenn es nur die Vega sein sollte,schau ob deine Karte dabei ist, die kühlt sehr gut
> 
> Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD RX Vega M01 - Black | -- NEUE PRODUKTE -- | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company



Meine Karte ist wohl die V368-005R.
Auf der Liste stehen nur zwei andere. Passt wohl nicht. Die sehen allerdings ziemlich gleich aus. Wobei es unter dem Deckel wohl anders ist.


----------



## Ace (21. Mai 2019)

*AW: Vega 56 Kühlung*

Du kannst höchstens dein Kühler ab machen und Bilder vom Referenz Design anschauen und  vergleichen,hab auch welche da.


----------



## donfearless (21. Mai 2019)

*AW: Vega 56 Kühlung*



Ace schrieb:


> Du kannst höchstens dein Kühler ab machen und Bilder vom Referenz Design anschauen und  vergleichen,hab auch welche da.



Ich schraube morgen früh die Karte auseinander und mache ein Bild


----------



## Ace (21. Mai 2019)

*AW: Vega 56 Kühlung*

so sieht ein Referenz Modell aus Vega 64.Kannst ja vergleichen mit meiner,wenn alles so aus sieht passt auch ein WaKüler





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eXquisite (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Vega 56 Kühlung*



donfearless schrieb:


> Oder den Morpheus Vega als Luftkühler.
> Bei beiden werden wohl die Spannungswandler passiv gekühlt.



Der Moprheus kühlt doch aber die Spawas aktiv - so wie jede Grafikkarte mit Lüfter.
Es sind nur" passive Kühlkörper" - eben Kühlkörper ohne Lüfter drauf, was technisch auch garnicht anders machbar wäre - auf den Spannungswandlern daher heißen die "passive Kühlkörper" 

Die werden doch aber logischerweise aktiv gekühlt da auf der Lüfterbefestigung des Kühlers (nicht auf dem Kühlkörper selber) ein Lüfter drauf ist.

Ne AIO wäre deutlich lauter als n Morpheus mit E-Loops oder Silent Wings, ne echte WaKü wäre da deutlich besser und eleganter - auch als der Morpheus.

Und ne Eisbär bzw. generell hier ne WaKü ist völliger Quatsch bei dem System und dem bisschen Abwärme, dann bitte erstmal nen Threadripper oder so kaufen


----------



## Ace (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Vega 56 Kühlung*



eXquisite schrieb:


> Und ne Eisbär bzw. generell hier ne WaKü ist völliger Quatsch bei dem System und dem bisschen Abwärme, dann bitte erstmal nen Threadripper oder so kaufen



Quatsch ist das mit Sicherheit nicht,die Vega wird halt gut Warm gerade mit dem einen Lüfter,dazu die Lautstärke da kommst mit undervolting u.s.w nicht weit mit einer Referenz Karte!
und die AIO hörst du auch nicht,sondern wenn schon die Lüfter die man dementsprechend einstellen kann.


----------



## eXquisite (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Vega 56 Kühlung*



Ace schrieb:


> Quatsch ist das mit Sicherheit nicht,die Vega wird halt gut Warm gerade mit dem einen Lüfter,dazu die Lautstärke da kommst mit undervolting u.s.w nicht weit mit einer Referenz Karte!
> und die AIO hörst du auch nicht,sondern wenn schon die Lüfter die man dementsprechend einstellen kann.



Das ist n schlechter Scherz oder? Egal ob Silent Loop, H100i, Eisbär, NZXT, Lepa (also Enermax) ich hatte sie aller hier und KEINE ist leise.

Mein Rechner ist im Idle unhörbar, Dark Power Pro 10, Dark Rock Pro 4, nur SSDs, E-Loops bei 600 RPM und ne Vega 64 bei 1680 Mhz und 1050 HBM und da wird nix heiß (ist die Rog Strix) 
im Idle gehen alle Lüfter aus und du hörst nur das Luftrauschen vom Dark Power Pro (des kann man nicht abschalten).

Mein Kühlschrank ist lauter als mein Rechner, ich muss meine Heizung ausmachen um die Frequenz meiner Lüfter zu hören - ja ich bin bescheuert. 

Aber fakt ist - jede AIO Pumpe ist realtiv laut, klar ne HDD ist lauter aber ne AIO Pumpe ist deutlich lauter als n Lüfter außer man kauft so einen Schrott wie Corsair Lüfter...
Hast du n Silent Wings? Nuctua Industrial? NB Eloop / BS Pro?
Dann weißt du was leise sind und dann darfst du mir nochmal erzählen das ne Pumpe leise sein soll. Die haben alle n echt ziemlich lauters Grundsummen.


----------



## donfearless (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Vega 56 Kühlung*

Ich habe meine jetzt bei 1620 Mhz mit 980 V und den Speicher auf 980 stabil. 
Mit Timespy habe ich eine Temperatur von GPU 59 Grad   und Hotspot von 69 Grad
Die Lüfter laufen dann bei 40%. Das ist schon recht laut. Wenn der Lüfter auf annehmbare 30 % ist sind es gleich 10 Grad mehr.
Im Idle schaltet der Luffi ab.Bei einer Raumtemperatur von 20 Grad hat Die GPU mir 23 und der Hotspot 24 angezeigt laut GPU z


----------



## Ace (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Vega 56 Kühlung*



eXquisite schrieb:


> Das ist n schlechter Scherz oder? Du hattest noch nie nen leisen Rechner. Egal ob Silent Loop, H100i, Eisbär, NZXT, Lepa (also Enermax) ich hatte sie aller hier und KEINE ist leise.
> 
> Mein Rechner ist im Idle unhörbar, Dark Power Pro 10, Dark Rock Pro 4, nur SSDs, E-Loops bei 600 RPM und ne Vega 64 bei 1680 Mhz und 1050 HBM und da wird nix heiß (ist die Rog Strix)
> im Idle gehen alle Lüfter aus und du hörst nur das Luftrauschen vom Dark Power Pro (des kann man nicht abschalten).
> ...



Die Pumpe von der Eiswolf ist Leise,ich höre sie überhaupt nicht!kein Vergleich zur Eisbear die man auch nur minimal hört ,ich höre sie nicht mal wenn meine Lüfter auf 500 U/min laufen
und ich weiß schon was Leise ist und hörbar oder laut,,weiß nicht was du da für Exemplare hattest,jeder hat auch ein anderes empfinden was Geräusche und Lautstärke an geht und kannst es nicht pauschalisieren was du hörst und was andere hören und wahrnehmen.
Lüfter hatte ich alles schon was es gibt mach dir da mal keine Sorgen



donfearless schrieb:


> Ich habe meine jetzt bei 1620 Mhz mit 980 V und den Speicher auf 980 stabil.
> Mit Timespy habe ich eine Temperatur von GPU 59 Grad   und Hotspot von 69 Grad
> Die Lüfter laufen dann bei 40%. Das ist schon recht laut. Wenn der Lüfter auf annehmbare 30 % ist sind es gleich 10 Grad mehr.
> Im Idle schaltet der Luffi ab.Bei einer Raumtemperatur von 20 Grad hat  Die GPU mir 23 und der Hotspot 24 angezeigt laut GPU z



Der Kühler ist zu schlecht und zu laut,ich hatte ja schon 3x Exemplar davon,klar kannste die Karte ständig mit 70°-80° laufen lassen,wäre mir Persönlich zu viel und zu laut.
Ist ja auch deine Entscheidung was du mal machen willst,ob WaKü oder Air.


----------



## eXquisite (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: Vega 56 Kühlung*



Ace schrieb:


> Die Pumpe von der Eiswolf ist Leise,ich höre sie überhaupt nicht!kein Vergleich zur Eisbear die man auch nur minimal hört ,ich höre sie nicht mal wenn meine Lüfter auf 500 U/min laufen



Ich kenne die Eiswolf nicht, noch nie gesehen / gehört, mag daher sein dass die besser ist  
Die Eisbaer hört man aber... die kenn ich - hatte Sie aber nie selber.


----------

